# What did you buy today?



## Pink_minx (Jan 10, 2007)

Share your big or little shopping sprees that you bought today or during the last month!

I bought....






Both tops or dresses, you can wear it either way (i just need to buy a dress slip dont want to be all c-thru! Both 4rom Urban Outfitters...yes im getting ready for the spring and summer hehe couldnt resist.



And this gorgeous green necklace! from Freepeople

​


----------



## mistella (Jan 10, 2007)

I've bought wayyyy too much stuff this month and it's not even the middle of the month yet. I think I have $60 left on my credit card!

$300+ at MAC (and that's with my 40% discount!)
2 pairs of boots, 1 pair of silver heels
2 sweater dresses
9 Fyrinnea eyeshadows
NARS blush
magnifying mirror, joico kpak, paul mitchell styling gel, sorme lipgloss, eyelashes


----------



## Katja (Jan 11, 2007)

*Let's see:

3 tops from Abercrombie 
2 MAC e/s
Post Secret Book
1 hair accessory
A bench for our foyer
Strawberry Mochi ice cream!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And that's all.  I'm not much of a 'spender shopper'.  I am saving for school.
*


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been naughty this month. Why does it feel so good to be so bad!

- 5 silk dresses
- 2 silk skirts
- 5 new lipglosses
- 4-5 new nailpolishes
- A new makeup bag yay!
- A new mirror for my makeup area
- Mac blot powder
- A 48 colour eyeshadow palette
- Another palette with 12 shadows and 4 lipsticks woot!
- Some really really nice smelling soaps x 3 (mango, lime/cardoman and vanilla/coconut)
- A new hard drive
- Some really cute Turkish tea glasses x 4
- 3 new silver pendants
- 2 silver rings
- 1 massive silver cuff

I took some foto's of some of the goods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahhh nothing like a little retail therapy!


----------



## Katja (Jan 19, 2007)

*Spectro:  Where in the world did you buy those silk dresses??  OH MY, they MUST be mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Spectro: Where in the world did you buy those silk dresses?? OH MY, they MUST be mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I bought them here in Melbourne at my work. Most of our clothing is manufactured for us in India from old/recycled saree material so each piece is pretty much a 1 off. I go crazy buying up the clothing because each item I see that is particularly beautiful, I MUST HAVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And we get a really good staff discount!


----------



## geeko (Jan 24, 2007)

chinese new year is coming. And i don't own any bright red dresses...i decided to step out of my comfort zone and buy a bright red striped dress for chinese new year.
















i know this dress might look a bit corny to some of u...but i wan something different from what i usually wear.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 24, 2007)

Spectro:  Love that style!!!  Everything is soo pretty and right up my alley!!  Do they have an online store?????

Anyway, this is what I recently baught...






And from MAC:
Sultress Eyes (not sure if I like, I think Imma exchange)
Amazon Eyes (for my mama)
Vital Spark l/g (for my mama)
Adventuresome l/g (such a pretty color, my new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I just did my taxes so I should be getting my return in a few weeks so I'm waiting till then to go on a spree...yay!


----------



## geeko (Jun 24, 2007)

bought earrings for the past 2 days





















and a dress


----------



## Hustle~Marsalis (Jun 25, 2007)

I went on a mini spending spree at the 15dollarstore.com at around 2:45 this morning. A small sample of I bought......





















I bought 2 more pairs of sneakers, two more blouses, and another dress (I think
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 25, 2007)

Today I bought this ...





... and tomorrow I'll have to return it as it's way too big. I was in too much of a rush at lunchtime to be able to try it on and there was only one more left which was way too *small*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also bought these earrings - I love the deer ones!









Apart from that, I've not bought much this month - some Moonbathe stuff, L'Anza CP Anti-Aging Conditioner, SFX hair dye. However, it was recently my birthday, so lots of lovely things have come my way including Tarina Tarantino jewellery, a laptop and, my favourite, a brilliant book about the Munsters!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm just waiting for my new shoes to arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Michael Kors 'Dubois'






Oh and I also bought some OPI polishes:
_I'm Not Really A Waitress
Lincoln Park After Dark
Silk Negligee
My Private Jet_


Other than that I really haven't found anything worth splurging on. Don't you hate that?


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 26, 2007)

that dress is so pretty! i want one too! where did you get it from

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_chinese new year is coming. And i don't own any bright red dresses...i decided to step out of my comfort zone and buy a bright red striped dress for chinese new year.
















i know this dress might look a bit corny to some of u...but i wan something different from what i usually wear._


----------



## xiahe (Aug 5, 2007)

well, it was more like yesterday but i didn't really buy much b/c i didn't have that much money on me...






$19.99 @ Charlotte Russe





THESE!!  haha $10 @ B&BW Works, they're soooooo yummy!  they're LE tho so i better go stock up haha

i also bought some antibacterial soaps @ B&BW for my apartment-style dorm...they're having a 5 for $15 deal (not as cool as the 5 for $10 but hey, you still save money!) and i bought:
* deep cleansing in Sparkling Peach & Mango Mandarin
* foaming in Cherry Blossom, Black Raspberry Vanilla & Moonlight Path

*AND* for dinner (lol)




MMMMM SUSHI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i had different stuff...a raw yellowtail / green scallion roll (honestly my favorite) then i ordered a roll called a citi roll with raw yellowtail, tuna & salmon with green scallion in a roll with tobiko (flying fish roe) on the outside, SOOOO GOOD...and i traded like 3 pieces of those with my friend for 3 pieces of his spider roll (soft shell crab).  i honestly could eat sushi every day haha


----------



## makeba (Aug 5, 2007)

i purchased way too much makeup in the past week! but hey its been a ME week. i purchased.
Mac studio fix NW40
expensive pink e/s
pearlizer (warm)
lipglass
penny shadestick
structural brown paint
ambering rose blush

a second eyeshadow that i cant remember the name of.  So i am done for about two weeks


----------



## anns (Aug 9, 2007)

I went on a mini back-to-school spree @ Forever 21


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 10, 2007)

-Haircut with low lights & highlights
-Fix+
-Paint pot


----------

